# Best fly fishing in Oakland/Macomb counties or surrounding areas?



## lookingforfishing (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am new here. I'm actually not a fishing person myself, but I'm looking for some fishing opportunities for my dad, who is really into fly fishing and is coming to visit this week from Missouri. I have lived in Rochester for three years now and this will be only his second time here. I'm hoping for some good advice from people who really know the best spots in this area.

I am relieved to see people talking about Paint Creek and Clinton River--where on those rivers are the best places for fly fishing and how are they best accessed? 

Also, where else would you recommend in this area? Anywhere besides PC and CR? He likes places that aren't too congested and are very natural/wild. 

I'm not sure a trip 3-4 hours north is possible, though if there are some very special places that are 3-4 hours north, post those as well if you don't mind.

thank you in advance!! My parents love michigan, and my dad is very excited to fish here.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Lake St Clair. Get Walleye Mike to take him out for smallmouth. All your Dad will need is his 6wt, a 200 grain sinker and some streamers And/or his 8 wt with some big hairbugs for largemouth in the slop. What a hoot.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

it is difficult to fish the paint and not see a lot of backyards/ lawns. Plan a trip to the north branch ausable for an experience he will never forget


----------



## lookingforfishing (Jun 27, 2010)

The Au sable--that looks kind of far. They are making a ten-hour drive tomorrow and I'm hesitant for him to make another long drive this week because he's had some health issues in the past that are made worse by sitting for long periods of time. But if it's that excellent, I will definitely look into it and see what he thinks. 

Who is Walleye Mike? I just googled it and found some references ,but no specific website. That sounds like a great idea, if you can tell me who to call or how to contact this person.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

if anything the north branch is a classic n mi trout stream with a history of great fishing dating back to the fords, and edison among others
another bonus is that it is one of the easiest rivers in mi to wade
Show him this site, very good source of info
http://www.fullersnboc.com/news/river_journal.php


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

He is the mod for the warmwater fishing section:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/member.php?u=1113


lookingforfishing said:


> Who is Walleye Mike? I just googled it and found some references ,but no specific website. That sounds like a great idea, if you can tell me who to call or how to contact this person.


----------

